# Welding - fighting the rust!



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

*Bluebird's fight against the rust, my project*

I'll start a small project thread of my car's war against the rust here...
Some before- and after-photos of the work.

Please give me feedback if you want to. This shit ain't easy, and I need all the help I can get


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

(blurry camera, but ok)
This is what the rear shock absorber looks like from inside the car. A shitload of work, it looks like. (The bolts and top cover was removed, as it was rusted 360 degrees and was flying above the chassis)










Then the shock absorber itself was removed, lots of tough nuts there sitting hard after more than 150 000 miles.










Awww, shitty. rust is everywhere. Loves crawling where you dont see it. I removed the original list, and this is what i found:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I say you rebuild the entire car with carbon fiber  then you don't have to worry about rust!


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> I say you rebuild the entire car with carbon fiber  then you don't have to worry about rust!


Sounds like a good idea, but I don't think the traffic and automobile dept. would like that much  

My hood will be one though...
That really doesn't help the current rust though


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Do they salt the roads in Norway?


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Centurion said:


> Do they salt the roads in Norway?


They sure do :/ And as many of you know, Norway's like a big west-coast.
First rule over here would be; if it's ran by the coast, check the rust!

This car's pretty old though, 20 years of continous driving makes them easy targets for the rust as the main roads get salted during most of the winter.


----------

